# Cardioversion global for pacemaker?



## MelGib310 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello!

Is it appropriate to bill for a cardioversion for a person that had a pacemaker placed 4 weeks prior? Or does that fall into the global period? I know that an E/M would, but I haven't been able to find anything on a cardioversion.

Thanks!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Nov 8, 2012)

If it is medically necessary. If the dx is related to the PM implant then I would suggest 78; if the dx is completely new or unrelated I would use 79. 

I have to do this a lot for my General Surgeons and Vascular docs.


----------

